# oublier un reseau



## ktyju (5 Juin 2011)

bonjour,

Je viens de réinstaller ma freebox et j'en ai profiter pour changer le non de mon réseau par défaut.
Le seul problème c'est que maintenant mes mac se connectent par défaut au réseau freewifi.
Il y a t-il un moyen qu'il oublie ce réseau ou que l'autre réseau soit le réseau par défaut?

merci a tous


----------



## Larme (5 Juin 2011)

Préférences Réseau>AirPort>Avancé
Tu as la liste de tous les réseaux enregistré par ta machine.
Plus un réseau apparaît en haut de la liste, plus la machine tentera de s'y connecter en priorité si elle le trouve.
Il tu suffit juste de les déplacer.


----------



## ktyju (5 Juin 2011)

merci a toi
j'étais sur que c'était facile et logique mac oblige:rateau: mais encore fallait il savoir où regarder


----------



## ntx (5 Juin 2011)

ktyju a dit:


> mais encore fallait il savoir où regarder


A penser : Finder, menu "Aide"


----------

